# Easy water changes essential to long term consistency



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

So I am revising my Rio 400 tank this time I'm planning to do it properly I'm going to do regular water changes and I know that if I want to change water possibly 4 times a month that means about 100 l a week once cycled so that's 4 drums and 4 drums again so 8 drums a time 32 drums a month even if I done it every two weeks that's 16 a month.
So I had two ideas
1) I was going to buy a 12 v submersible pump about the size of Two Fingers is the kind they use in caravans some black garden hose suction pads so it sits in the tank somewhat like a heater drill a hole through the kitchen glass thing it's an old thing that's been blocked up the tank is blocking it up as well it's just some frosted glass
And basically leave the connector over there then I was going to connect that piece every time I do a water change to another hose going straight into the sink I would power the submersible pump with a 12 volt battery a small one only for amps is required that way I've pumped out 100 litres of water without lifting a thing
Now getting the water in my HMA filter will take the water into a barrel which will be sitting in the kitchen under a shelf once it acquires room temperature or once the temperature is adequate I may use a heater I then connect a 240 volt hippo submersible pump from the storage container straight into the main tank

The other option I have is a wheelbarrow adapted carrying a small battery and 100l water butt secured on to the wheelbarrow you take The Barrow to the tank the submersible pump is not in the tank it stays with you mobile you placed it in the tank to pump the water into the wheelbarrow and then you drive the wheelbarrow to the sink or the toilet and you place the submersible pump in the wheelbarrow and you pump the water out getting the water in will be the same way as before I think option one is probably better that way I don't have a wheelbarrow in the house
What do you guys do to make your water changes easier and do you have any ideas I could also take into consideration I know that longevity is important and if you can make this job easier I think it makes the Hobby a lot more fun to be honest who the **** wants to log around 32 barrels of water a month it's a nightmare so I know I did this before and this time I don't want that to make me think I'll do it tomorrow I'll do it tomorrow and before you know it my tank goes to wreck and ruin


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Why not use a hose, or python like device? A hose for water changes was one of the biggest improvements in terms of MY enjoyment of the hobby. Makes changes so much faster and easier since there is no lifting of buckets etc..

Is there something wrong with your tap water that necessitates the extra step of storing it prior to using it?


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello basically the Python I think goes inside and you extend it but it's a long downhill sort of hose which will mess up my carpets
It's also very slow

I've got the water butt x2 100l ordered and I've measured it it fits perfectly in the cupboard away from sight one on the wheelbarrow
And the other one will be next to it just storing the water I've ordered a 4.5 amp leisure battery which I'm going to attach onto the trolley and I've got the small submersible pump
2x water butts 100l each £41.00 for 2
1x 12v pump £8.00
1 battery £15
So £64 that includes 1for storage

Basically I don't want to do any heavy lifting at all it's pointless I go to the gym for that and end of the day I don't want spilidge all over the place when you're lifting up 25l containers you will get splashback and water will go on the floor not to mention it is a massive job think about it 8 barrels per water change I think it's good value for money 60 quidd and all I have to do is press the button and wheelbarrow the thing over which does not compare to lifting 8 barrels up and down and preparing water

Well the reason why I want to store it is because I want the water to get to room temperature at least before put in the water in 100 litres of cold water I think construct the fish and just won't make them very happy I'm also able to test it so if I see high amounts of ammonia in the water which is possible I've had it before I can deal with it what do you think and how do you place your water I know many people that do it this way so I decided to replicated but I'm interested to hear your way and everyone else's
Also if you have a good easy way of changing water let me know I think mine sounds pretty good to be honest the only manual labour part is Wheeling 100 kilos over then just flick the on switch

Also forgot to mention the submersible pump will pump in a 100l in about 7 minutes


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

By the time you do all that stuff and buy all that stuff and pay for all that stuff, it's taking you longer on average than a Python. It takes 20 minutes to remove 50% of the water I my 125G and about 10 minutes for a 75G. I need that much time for vacuuming anyway.

My Python runs up and down stairs and nary a drop unless the fishkeeper (me) spills a drop when moving the hose from one tank to another.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

I can just vacume in this contraption though and Pump It Out don't forget you need to obviously think about the height of the source of the water and my water source is lower probably than my tank there is no way I'll get water in that tank without lifting barrels do you lift 75 gallons of water into your


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

It will just be messy topping up even if you go direct via the HMA filter all the pipes everywhere pipes moving around when the water moves need to have someone with me at all times and when you remove a pipe water drains all over your carpet I tried this before it's just not very good I don't know I'm kind of hoping what I'm trying to do is going to be pretty efficient I like the idea of pumping water and not lifting anything also my waters going to sit it's better to control the water and that they make sure there's nothing in it make sure everything's good and make sure it's going to be room temperature at least before topping up what do you think


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> By the time you do all that stuff and buy all that stuff and pay for all that stuff, it's taking you longer on average than a Python. It takes 20 minutes to remove 50% of the water I my 125G and about 10 minutes for a 75G. I need that much time for vacuuming anyway.
> 
> My Python runs up and down stairs and nary a drop unless the fishkeeper (me) spills a drop when moving the hose from one tank to another.


Ok I had a look at the video of the python and it looks really good to be honest 
Ok the problem is you are in putting the water directly from the source so in my case it would be from the HMA filter only problem is the water will be cold how would I add hot water to make it a bit warmer I actually didn't know you could add warm water in the first place I'm guessing you mix the water together but I have two taps separate??


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

But also I would need an adaptor to go to a garden hose which will be out of my HMA filter I definitely want to use HMA water anyway my taps would not adapt to the pythons connections


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

My water source is in the basement and tanks are upstairs...no problem.

I use my faucet in the laundry tub near the washer and dryer...it has a connector like a garden hose, and also hot/cold water. But the Python comes with lots of adapters as well.

What is an HMA filter? You want one tap with both hot and cold.

Don't top up, instead remove as much water as you replace.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> My water source is in the basement and tanks are upstairs...no problem.
> 
> I use my faucet in the laundry tub near the washer and dryer...it has a connector like a garden hose, and also hot/cold water. But the Python comes with lots of adapters as well.
> 
> ...


HMA filter is a 3 stage filtration filter that removes some very volatile elements from the water take a look
The kdf mix is one of the elements which is really important along with the volatile chemicals and not to mention all the chlorine instantly other metals like rust anything things that basically have probably killed my fish slowly before this time I'm really doing it properly 
Yes and the Python is actually very good same price as basically what I'm paying for so I'm going to look into that another time I'm going to stay with what I've got at the moment and then I'll look at the Python at some time let me know what you think of the HMA filter

The 3 Stages of Filtration Are:

A 5 - Micron Sediment Filter Made of 100% Pure Polypropylene Fibres. Removes Dirt, Sand and Rust

2, A HMA media filter of coconut carbon & KDF mix which removes heavy metals , volatile organic chemicals , gardia , cryptosporidium , chlorine , chloromine.

3. A Carbon Block Filter Composed of High Performance Carbon. Removes Trihalomethanes, Pesticides, Volatile Organic Chemicals and 99.95% of Giardia and Cryptosporidium Cysts


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

We here in the U.S. kind of take it for granted that everyone on earth has the same conveniences we do; having separate faucets for hot and cold would make using a Python difficult, but not impossible. Putting together some sort of "Y" connector that would connect to both faucets and then together would work, even if you had to fashion some sort of "slip over the faucet" connections. Myself, even at 60 years old, I still go old school and use buckets. I have a small water heater that will not provide consistent hot water temperature while filling large tanks, so rather than have my fish suffer do to the continuously falling water temp, I fill buckets and check the water temp often and make adjustments as needed. I tried the Python, but running back and forth from sink to tank and back to check the water temp and make adjustments was more tiresome than carrying the buckets. I do 75% changes on a combined 300 gallons of aquariums weekly.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Do you not have a single tap in your kitchen sink?


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> I tried the Python, but running back and forth from sink to tank and back to check the water temp and make adjustments was more tiresome than carrying the buckets.


Python makes a shutoff valve that you can buy for around 5 bucks that allows you to stand at the sink and check the temperature. You shut off the valve once you're satisfied then walk to your tank and turn it back on right at the end of the hose. Or, you could pull the python out of the water after siphoning it, then check the temperature of the water as it comes out of the faucet at the sink. But if you're okay with your method that's great too.

I for one could kiss the ground that I don't ever have to lift a bucket again. It took some back and forth to the hardware store and online to get all of the parts I needed based on my faucet setup, but once I did, the python was a godsend! I will never not have one!


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

fish_gazer said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > I tried the Python, but running back and forth from sink to tank and back to check the water temp and make adjustments was more tiresome than carrying the buckets.
> ...


My 40 gallon water heater cycles a lot while I'm doing water changes, sometimes I have to adjust the temp several times just filling one bucket. I use 2 buckets in my double kitchen sink and run the water continuously as I do the changes switching buckets as I go. It's a bit of a pain, but like I said before, the running back and forth was more of a pain...


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

Old Newbie said:


> fish_gazer said:
> 
> 
> > Old Newbie said:
> ...


Got it.


----------



## Cichlid_beast123 (Feb 26, 2018)

noddy said:


> Do you not have a single tap in your kitchen sink?


Hello no unfortunately I don't it's something I'm going to have to do one of these days but at the moment I'm going to stick with my water butt however now that I know I can use warm water sorry such a noob I will not need to score on the water so I can simply remove two water Butts 50% of water and then fill up two water butts or with my HMA filter


----------

